# Parties Come Together to Shirk Duties



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Congressional leaders on the US trade policy have introduced legislation that would grant President Barack Obama "fast-track authority" to enact three looming global trade accords, including the controversial Trans-Pacific Partnership.
> 
> House Ways and Means Committee Chair Dave Camp (R) and top Senate Finance Committee members Max Baucus (D) and Orrin Hatch (R) on Thursday unveiled the Trade Priorities Act of 2014 that would require a simple up-or-down vote on major trade deals without the opportunity to offer amendments to pertinent bills.


Clearly, the two parties are giving the president power not meant to be.

Something that you'd better consider. Think about what it means to those Americans who want to build a company and compete:



> According to leaked excerpts of the Pacific deal, the Obama administration has been considering TPP provisions that would allow foreign corporations operating within the United States to appeal regulations on the environment, labor and banking that would be enforced on American-owned businesses with no chance of reprieve.


How about that? "Foreign" companies (What is foreign, considering the global corporations are all intertwined) will be able to get waivers, while you would have to continue to abide by strangling regulations created by unconstitutional agencies.



> Supporters of the fast-track legislation include major players like the Business Roundtable, the US Chamber of Commerce, the American Farm Bureau Federation and the National Association of Manufacturers. Boeing, Pfizer, Walmart and numerous other major corporations have aggressively lobbied for the authority granted in the Trade Priorities Act.


Major corporations are in favor of this. The two controlling parties are in favor of this. Those citizens who want to see a national take-over, further corporate rule, less wages, no chance of starting your own business and third world working conditions should also approve.

Congress introduces Obama fast-track authority on global trade pacts like TPP ? RT USA


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone that still believes either party represents us is simply a fool.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> Anyone that still believes either party represents us is simply a fool.


Those are fighting words!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> Anyone that still believes either party represents us is simply a fool.


Ditto that Pir8fan.

Say hello to all those NASCAR drivers and crew chiefs up on Lake Norman!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

So who ya gonna vote for come Nov.???? Wait til 2016 and see what kind of choice we are left with, it will be a complete insult to Americans, but liberals will love it! And yes that's what I said and how how I mean it, Americans versus liberals.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> So who ya gonna vote for come Nov.???? Wait til 2016 and see what kind of choice we are left with, it will be a complete insult to Americans, but liberals will love it! And yes that's what I said and how how I mean it, Americans versus liberals.


Unfortunately, Americans seem to be in the minority these days.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Unfortunately, Americans seem to be in the minority these days.


And the nobama administration loves all those new liberals they are bringing into the country and their going to be able to vote!


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> Anyone that still believes either party represents us is simply a fool.


The average American voter has been a fool for many years. Every election we continue to put good-for-nothing assholes in office.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

"Trade Priorities Act"? Even the name sounds evil. How can trade be free when one supplier has a "priority" over another?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

This is just a furthering of the globalist agenda.
Oh wait. That's all tin foil hat wearing conspiracy theorist garbage. Never mind. Carry on.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This is only part of the reason that I have been voting libertarian for years.....

Those of you who vote for the other two - how's that working for ya?


----------

